# #10 XLPE 125C Wire Ampacity?



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If it is a UL listed range cord the NEC does not apply and you are free to use it.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

swimmer said:


> I'm installing a 40A electric range and the wires in the appliance whip (attached to the range) are #10 XLPE 125C.
> 
> I can't find XLPE in the 2008 NEC though several posts on this site indicate I should see it 310.15 - 310.21 tables. I googled XLPE and it looks like it is used in automobiles.
> 
> ...


 


I M O, if the equipment came complete, and is UL or (in my case CSA) approved. Then you should be good to go.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> I M O, if the equipment came complete, and is UL or (in my case CSA) approved. Then you should be good to go.



The range had been returned to Sears and re-sold at discount. Besides this, it is new.
Proper flex connector was missing from the conduit and ground and neutral were crimped together. This makes me question the wire size. It's no problem for me to attach a #8 whip but I'd like to know about this XLPE 125C business as this may be something I'll encounter in the future.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

It stands for cross linked polyethylene. Very common up here. Don't overthink it too much.


----------

